# G42: Modified 230i M Sport vs. M 240i



## Miami230i (2 mo ago)

I ordered a 2023 230i with the M Sport package (won't see it until late Feb/early March) to be my daily driver.
I was going to stretch the budget a little more and get an M240i, but after thinking about it, it didn't add up to be the better deal.

At the prices I was quoted with markups, etc, I can get the 230i w/ M Sport package, add a charge pipe, intake and tuner from Dinan, and an exhaust system from...somewhere (haven't seen any available yet*) and still spend significantly less than I would on a stock M240i.

No, the power won't quite be equal, but on a car that's RWD and 350lbs lighter, it seems like the smarter play.

Wondering if anyone else has taken a similar path.


* Dinan has a valve controller


----------

